# My boy Taz



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Taz was mine from the moment I opened up his cage door at the shelter. He crawled up my chest and put his arms around my neck and that is how he stayed until we got home that night. Two weeks ago I held him just like that as Dr. C. told us that he had about 1 month- 6 weeks to live due to his kidney failure. 

Last Monday he went running past my husband and our friend as they came in to the house. It was unusual for him to be so forceful. I don’t think that he wanted to be caught.

I have been beating myself up thinking that I did not get to say goodbye to my best friend, but I think that we did. The night before he left was unusually warm and when he wanted to go out to pee (he would only go outside in the backyard the last month, or two) I went out with him. I walked down the path to the garage and sat on a step to watch him wander around the yard.

As I sat there I thought about all the happy times he had spent laying in the catnip last summer and decided that I would bury him there when he passed. Soon Taz came up to me and crawled up onto my lap. We sat there in the waning sun for about 15 minutes. I told him that I loved him, and that he would always be Mommy’s boy. Soon enough it was time to go back inside to the realities of life, but I will keep it in my heart that it was the quietest, and most at peace, that he had been for several months. 

I will never sneeze again without expecting him to come running and calling out to check on me. I will always remember how he would lift up his chin as he would talk to me. He will always be my boy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He had such a wonderful life with you. Sounds as if he was so in tune with your feelings, it almost seems like he didn't want to worry you or see you cry when it was his time. Such a gorgeous, soft, fluffy boy. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Leazie, I can't read your tribute right now; I think you understand. My heart breaks for you. I pray that you will find peace. Know that God knows every sparrow that falls, and that Taz is surrounded by perfect love. 

He was and is a very beautiful boy, as Marie said. Oh, how we wish they were ours forever. What an honor that God has entrusted these dear little lives with us. May God bless you and ease your pain. Know that I care deeply.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It sounds like Taz lived life on his own terms. He picked his mommy, he said goodbye to you the way he chose, and he went off to be alone when his time came.
Such a beautiful boy he was and how lucky to have lived his life with his very own person who he knew loved him so much. I hope the wonderful memories you have with him will be a comfort to you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a sweet gesture he had. The photo really caught my eye. *_waves 'bye' at him_* What a sweet kitty.
heidi


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry  I hope you will find comfort in your wonderful memories of Taz and know that you gave him a life full of love and care. What a beautiful kitty he was.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you to all. Yes, I really focusing on my wonderful memories and I am really lucky to have so many of them!

Heidi, I picked that photo because I had the same thought that we was waving goodbye.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Leazie:

What a beautiful story about your last evening with Taz, brought tears to my eyes...You and he had a deep connection, that will never go away.

Fran


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Taz Leazie atback


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Leazie. My heart goes out to you and your fur family. atback *hugs*


----------

